# AMAZING SIGHTS AROUND THE WORLD!



## infernal (May 27, 2007)

Post pics of SIGHTS around the world!











Any city

Any country

Any place

Just post it here!


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

My friend is mooning me from his window across the street. That's a sight, does it count?


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

*Mont Saint Michel - Normandie*

The most magical place I have come across in my country is Mont Saint Michel in Normandy : It is a village built upeon a rock ina middle of a bay where the tide is so high that it's a sometimes an island surrounded by sea, and sometimes a rock upen a land of sand. The medieval village looks surreal, the view and the light from the top are beautiful.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
Remember going there when I was a kid...really amazing!!! would love to go back!


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

holy crap that place is cool. I'm gonna buy it.


----------



## Tuscani01 (Nov 24, 2005)

Wow that looks amazing!


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

Bagan, Myanmar - thousands of ancient temples and stupas in the middle of nowhere


----------



## infernal (May 27, 2007)

zachus22 said:


> My friend is mooning me from his window across the street. That's a sight, does it count?


all counts
anything


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

my god. so cool,i continue the work.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I think this is better off in the *Travel & Geography* section


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Aletsch - The area is an UNESCO site:

The biggest glacier in the Alps and continental Europe. 

























On the edge is Jungfraujoch, one of the highest train stations in the world

















And the famous Eiger north face


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

This thread is quickly moving away from being about "amazing sights around the world" to "all sights around your country"


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ right, it's hilarious :lol:


----------



## sequoia (Mar 12, 2007)

are those all Japan can offer? nothing special hno:


----------



## infernal (May 27, 2007)

Jo said:


> This thread is quickly moving away from being about "amazing sights around the world" to "all sights around your country"


Yeah I was starting to realize that :lol:


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Shouldn't this thread be in the Travel & Geography forum?


----------



## Chocobo I (Jun 6, 2007)

david chanrion said:


> The most magical place I have come across in my country is Mont Saint Michel in Normandy : It is a village built upeon a rock ina middle of a bay where the tide is so high that it's a sometimes an island surrounded by sea, and sometimes a rock upen a land of sand. The medieval village looks surreal, the view and the light from the top are beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god is this what I saw in Onimusha3???=口=


----------

